# Finally---Smoked Meatloaf!!!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK OK OK, everyone has been making me drool over all the meatloaf's cooked lately on my Egghead forum! Soooooooo I decided to do mine this afternoon since I had some friends coming over. I started out w/ 3.5 lbs of deer burger, then added all the garlic/onions/spices/bread/eggs/milk/more spices! Then I quartered the bowl and made a flat football and layered some cheddar jack on top. I then took another quarter and molded it on top. Then I took a pack of bacon and wove it then placed it over it, tucking it in all nice and comfy!!! Then I did it again!!!! Not 1 smoked meatloaf but 2!!!! We had the normal fixings to go along w/ it and they had a common substance----BACON! Bacon wrapped asparagus, jalapeno poppers.....Just took pics of the smoked meatloaf...If you haven't done a meatloaf on the EGG, DO IT! I cooked it at 300 until she reached 160 internal and she was nice and juicy but easy to slice!!!! Enjoy!

































This pic is dedicated to Clay-Doh and his "stardom"!!!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

OMG!!! That looks tasty Jason. :thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm still full. Laying on the couch and don't want to move after eating that.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Shut the front door!...

rooks marvelous!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmm meatloaf.......... :notworthy:


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

That is so mean, I want to quit my job and make that.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

That looks on point..


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that makes me hungry!! I think "Bacon Weaving" should be an Olympic sport:thumbsup:

And love the pic with my cooze!! Right next to 2 big bacon wrapped smoked boobies!

By the way, I need to get around to sendin you before during and after pics of your folks place. Been busy as heck lately, and just now getting caught up.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, I think I can taste it just by looking at it!!!!!


----------



## GALSUN (Oct 1, 2007)

*Wow*

Weavin pro looks like your past is showin up HA! HA!


----------

